# Caller ID While Watching Recorded Show



## Bill L (May 5, 2008)

Is it possible to see caller ID when watching a recorded show?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I turn mine off, so I honestly don't know... but it seems like it would be an easy thing to check... enable caller ID and see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Bill L said:


> Is it possible to see caller ID when watching a recorded show?


The video is captured before any graphics, so you will not see caller ID show up on a recording unless you have a new call come in while you are watching your recording.


----------



## Bill L (May 5, 2008)

Thank you for your response. My caller ID works when I am watching "live" TV. I am not seeing it watching recordings. Is there something that I need to set to correct that or is it the nature of the 922?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Bill L said:


> Thank you for your response. My caller ID works when I am watching "live" TV. I am not seeing it watching recordings. Is there something that I need to set to correct that or is it the nature of the 922?


I assume (forgive me for the obvious question) that you know you have had someone call you while you were watching a recording?

I would have thought it would have popped up... but if it isn't, there is no setting I'm aware of other than on/off for caller ID display. That means it is either a bug OR an intended feature. I'll see if I can check and let anyone at Dish know... at least maybe I can find out if it is intended behavior or not.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

I just noticed recently that my caller ID only seemed to work some of the time. Never thought about live versus recorded. I'll give this a test tonight.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

PhantomOG,

Try calling your number to see if the banner pops up to test this feature. Also, you can plug a phone using the same phone cord that plugs into the back of the receiver to make sure you have dial tone. The last test you can run is from your remote by pressing 6 (System Setup) and 3 (Diagnostics). Select Connection at the top of the list and the receiver will test your phone line connection. If it fails, there is a problem with the modem if you had dial tone when you plugged the phone using the same cord from the receiver. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

I was prepared to agree with this thread's premise, when just now while watching a recording of the Craig Ferguson Late Late Show my phone rang. Up popped the caller ID window. So, although my caller ID sometimes does not work - and more often than not I observe this while watching a recording - it is not the case that caller ID never works while watching a recorded program.

Perhaps I got this impression due to the fact that more often than not I am watching a recorded program when the phone rings.


----------



## Bill L (May 5, 2008)

My caller ID started working on recordings also. Was there a system change?


----------

